# Mileage Chip



## TDKMAX (Sep 30, 2005)

Does anyone know if it is possible to remove the computer chip for the odometer in a 2004 Maxima SL?

Is this possible at all?

Any ideas or suggestions welcome.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

No.

Well, you might be able to remove it, but due to the CANbus design of the entire car's electronics, the entire car would probably stop working.


----------

